# Hindi/Urdu: muaafiq



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

I have come across this word from a previous thread in this context: 'baadshaahi naukariyaaN logon ko un ki liyaaqat aur qaabiliyat ke muaafiq mileN gii'. I am inferring that the word here means 'abundance'. Then I assume the 'ke' in front of it does not mean 'muaafiq' is plural rather that 'ke muaafiq' is a standard phrase like 'ke baad meiN'.

Thank you for solving my naivety in grammer as well!


----------



## hindiurdu

It has a blended meaning of 'like' ('main uske muaafiq buzdil nahin', interchangeable with 'tareh' in this context) and 'accordingly'. Your sentence means 'royal jobs will be given to people in accordance with their merit and capability'. So, 'ke' does not imply plural here. Note that 'muaafiq' is *colloquially* pronounced 'maafiq' pretty  much universally in my experience (except maybe by a tiny purist  minority which also says muaamla instead of maamlaa).


----------



## Alfaaz

Reference Thread and Original Source



> بادشاہی نوکریاں لوگوں کو ان کی لیاقت اور قابلیت کے موافق ملیں گی۔
> baadshaahi naukariyaaN logon ko un ki liyaaqat aur qaabiliyat ke muaafiq mileN gii


----------



## greatbear

Also note that "maafiq" is also a common word in Gujarati: the meaning and the usual pronunciation has already been well explained by hindiurdu.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> Also note that "maafiq" is also a common word in Gujarati: the meaning and the usual pronunciation has already been well explained by hindiurdu.



So, I suppose it is not used in Hindi so often?


----------



## Alfaaz

Hindi translation of the above sentence from GT (just in case it helps you): 


> राज्य नौकरियां लोगों को उनकी योग्यता और क्षमता के अनुसार मिलेंगी


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Alfaaz said:


> Hindi translation of the above sentence from GT (just in case it helps you):



'ke anusaar' doesn't quite bring out the meaning of 'ke muaafiq' as explained above but the sentence does get the gist of it though.


----------



## hindiurdu

lafz_puchnevala said:


> So, I suppose it is not used in Hindi so often?



Oh no, no, it is used in Hindi *all* the time. The most common usage is in the sense of 'like' (yaar tum to aik rais ke maafiq kharcha karte ho'), but you do see it used in the 'accord' sense also - 'sitaron ko apne maafiq banane ke liye falaan-falaan tariqa apnaiye'.


----------



## Alfaaz

Just a side note, the Urdu word موافق muaafiq is listed as an adjective, indefinite noun, and adverb (obviously, with slightly different meanings and uses for each). 

As far as pronunciation is concerned, *I'm guessing* that I have heard it in Urdu as muaafiq (as it also has a و in addition to the pesh, different from mua'mala...which only has a pesh and speakers often pronounce as a zabar). 
maafik is widely heard in tapori-style (Munna Bhai MBBS ) and by Hindi (and even perhaps by Gujrati) speakers.


----------



## omlick

The word is in Platts 
A 
موافق _muwāfiq_, vulg. _muʻāfiq_, and _māfiq_ (act. part. of 
وافق, iii of 
وفق; see next), adj. Conformable, consonant, congruous, agreeing, according, concordant, suiting, suitable; apt, expedient; like, similar, analogous; prosperous, favourable, propitious;—postpn. Conformably, or agreeably (to, -_ke_), &c.:—_muwāfiq ānā_, v.n, To agree (with, -_ko_), to suit; to prove favourable, or propitious (to):—_muwāfiq-sir-kā_, adj. (f. -_kī_), Fitting, appropriate; adequate, sufficient;—middling; not much; passable:—_muwāfiq honā_ (-_ke_), To be in agreement, &c. (with), to agree (with); to consist (with); to be agreeable (to); to be like or similar (to), &c.


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> So, I suppose it is not used in Hindi so often?



It's a very often used word in Hindi as well (my comment about Gujarati was just an extra info).


----------



## lcfatima

'Kitty party' sviikaar ho gaya lekin maafik aur kaabil inkaar ho gaye. Voh kaisa, manyavar?


----------



## greatbear

lcfatima said:


> 'Kitty party' sviikaar ho gaya lekin maafik aur kaabil inkaar ho gaye. Voh kaisa, manyavar?



I guess manyavar is cool with English words, viewing that "threads" and "kitty party" passed the Hindi test but "maafik" and "kaabil" didn't.


----------



## Alfaaz

> manyavar


Sorry for going off-topic, but what does the word above mean? (in JH, Icf, and gb's posts)


----------



## panjabigator

If I remember correctly, موافق can also be used for "prosperity" in Persian. "movvafiq baashiid" was something we were taught.


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> If I remember correctly, موافق can also be used for "prosperity" in Persian. "movvafiq baashiid" was something we were taught.



PG SaaHib, thank you for being the first to get the word correctly transcribed. As the thread is about "muvaafiq" and not "maafik/maafak", have you come across its pristine form (with a q) in your Hindi studies or conversations?


----------



## marrish

In Persian and also in Urdu, too, there is موفق muwaffiq so maybe this is the word you meant:

(Steingass)
A 
موفق muwaffaq, Favoured; prospered; assisted;--muwaffiq, One who directs, pro- spers, seconds;--wa ʼllāhu ʼl-muwaffiqu ʼl- muʻīn, It is God who prospers and assists (a phrase put frequently after the preface of a book; and sometimes at the end of a volume).


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> In Persian and also in Urdu, too, there is موفق muwaffiq so maybe this is the word you meant:
> 
> (Steingass)
> A
> موفق muwaffaq, Favoured; prospered; assisted;--muwaffiq, One who directs, pro- spers, seconds;--wa ʼllāhu ʼl-muwaffiqu ʼl- muʻīn, It is God who prospers and assists (a phrase put frequently after the preface of a book; and sometimes at the end of a volume).



marrish SaaHib, yes as far as PG's Persian phrase is concerned, it is indeed "muvaafaq baashiid".


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> marrish SaaHib, yes as far as PG's Persian phrase is concerned, it is indeed "muvaafaq baashiid".



It would have been wiser of me to have had read the thread before posting! My understanding was influenced by PG SaaHib's gemination and the final zer. I guess it was just my imagination.


----------



## greatbear

Alfaaz said:


> Sorry for going off-topic, but what does the word above mean? (in JH, Icf, and gb's posts)



Since it is indeed off topic, I suggest you starting a new thread if you want to know the meaning.


----------



## marrish

Since it is used very much in Hindi, could you kindly show how the word is written in Hindi?
(I mean the word from the OP).


----------



## hindiurdu

marrish said:


> Since it is used very much in Hindi, could you kindly show how the word is written in Hindi?(I mean the word from the OP).



You mean 'मुआफ़िक़​'/'मुआफ़िक​'? That usage is definitely less common than 'माफ़िक़'/'माफ़िक​' but does occur. From Mohan Rakesh's अंधेरे बंद कमरे - 'अब पहले से काफ़ी स्वस्थ लगते हो। लगता है लन्दन की आबोहवा तुम्हें बहुत मुआफ़िक​ आयी है।' From Mahashveta Devi's शाल गिरह की पुकार पर​ - 'आप जानते हैं, कभी-कभार ही समाज के लोगों को सहज ही में बेवकूफ़ बनाया जा सकता है। अब समय मुआफ़िक​ नहीं है।' In मानव​-मूल्य परक शब्दावली का विश्वकोश​, the word 'अनुकूल​' is explained to Hindi-speakers as meaning 'अनुकूल के कोशगत अर्थ हैं - मेल खाने वाला, मुआफ़िक​, सहायक​, प्रसन्न, आदि।' This makes sense and I'd say for uneducated Hindi-speakers माफ़िक​ is more natural than अनुकूल. My opinion, YMMV. Also, this 'मुआफ़िक​' usage feels obsolete in everyday HU (to me, ymmv). In the 50s and 60s they spoke like this, even in the movies, but nowadays 'माफ़िक​' seems colloquial.

I also just realized that 'muavzaa' is unchanged and has not been deteriorated to 'maavzaa' whereas 'muamlaa' → 'maamlaa' and 'muaafiq' → 'maafiq/maafik' (q is also usually gone as I am visualizing it, though there is probably regionality in this). Why would these words be treated differently in colloquial speech? No idea but there must be a reason.


----------



## marrish

hindiurdu said:


> You mean 'मुआफ़िक़​'/'मुआफ़िक​'? That usage is definitely less common than 'माफ़िक़'/'माफ़िक​' but does occur. From Mohan Rakesh's अंधेरे बंद कमरे - 'अब पहले से काफ़ी स्वस्थ लगते हो। लगता है लन्दन की आबोहवा तुम्हें बहुत मुआफ़िक​ आयी है।' From Mahashveta Devi's शाल गिरह की पुकार पर​ - 'आप जानते हैं, कभी-कभार ही समाज के लोगों को सहज ही में बेवकूफ़ बनाया जा सकता है। अब समय मुआफ़िक​ नहीं है।' In मानव​-मूल्य परक शब्दावली का विश्वकोश​, the word 'अनुकूल​' is explained to Hindi-speakers as meaning 'अनुकूल के कोशगत अर्थ हैं - मेल खाने वाला, मुआफ़िक​, सहायक​, प्रसन्न, आदि।' This makes sense and I'd say for uneducated Hindi-speakers माफ़िक​ is more natural than अनुकूल. My opinion, YMMV. Also, this 'मुआफ़िक​' usage feels obsolete in everyday HU (to me, ymmv). In the 50s and 60s they spoke like this, even in the movies, but nowadays 'माफ़िक​' seems colloquial.
> 
> I also just realized that 'muavzaa' is unchanged and has not been deteriorated to 'maavzaa' whereas 'muamlaa' → 'maamlaa' and 'muaafiq' → 'maafiq/maafik' (q is also usually gone as I am visualizing it, though there is probably regionality in this). Why would these words be treated differently in colloquial speech? No idea but there must be a reason.


Thank you for spelling it out in Nagari and for the examples of its application. 

The other words in their evolved or say, corrupted forms would be safer to describe as Hindi because I haven't heard them in colloquial Urdu, with the exception of maamlaa. So it will not matter here that these words are in Urdu mu3avazah and mu3aamalah.

PS Can you please say something more about this word शाल गिरह ?


----------



## hindiurdu

marrish said:


> PS Can you please say something more about this word शाल गिरह ?



Sorry, marrish sahab, you've stumped me there. I've never heard this term before. I tried reading a part of that book to get some context and it quickly began to bore me to tears (sorry). I searched within the book and found things like 'शाल की छाल में गिरह बांधकर' and 'इसी के लिए शाल-गिरह भेजी थी?' and 'शाल पेड़'. The book appears to be set in Bengal. So my best guess is that shaal is some type of tree in Bengal and there is some cultural significance to tying its (flexible?) bark into a knot and sending it to someone. I reserve the right to be completely wrong in this tukkebaazi


----------



## Qureshpor

hindiurdu said:


> Sorry, marrish sahab, you've stumped me there. I've never heard this term before. I tried reading a part of that book to get some context and it quickly began to bore me to tears (sorry). I searched within the book and found things like 'शाल की छाल में गिरह बांधकर' and 'इसी के लिए शाल-गिरह भेजी थी?' and 'शाल पेड़'. The book appears to be set in Bengal. So my best guess is that shaal is some type of tree in Bengal and there is some cultural significance to tying its (flexible?) bark into a knot and sending it to someone. I reserve the right to be completely wrong in this tukkebaazi



Could the word be "saal-girah"? And did you mean "tuk-bandii"?


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> Could the word be "saal-girah"? And did you mean "tuk-bandii"?



"tukkebaazii" means "guesswork"; I don't think hindiurdu meant "tukbandii".

I think probably the sal tree is meant, though I have no idea what could be a "girah". Don't think it could be "saalgirah" (anniversary), based on the sentences quoted earlier in the thread.


----------



## hindiurdu

greatbear said:


> "tukkebaazii" means "guesswork"; I don't think hindiurdu meant "tukbandii".



Yes, correct. I guess we call it 'guess-play' in HU, which is a more fun word  Someone who's always making random (and incorrect) guesses is called a tukkebaaz pejoratively.



greatbear said:


> I think probably the sal tree is meant, though I have no idea what could be a "girah". Don't think it could be "saalgirah" (anniversary), based on the sentences quoted earlier in the thread.



Of course, the sal tree! How could I not see the similarity. Must be the Bengali s → sh thing! Parliament/sansad → shonshod, this is a lame attempt by her to sound Bengali maybe. 'gireh' (that pronunciation feels more natural to me) usually just means a 'knot' in HU. Definitely not saalgirah because she'd just have said that then. BTW also interesting how this has been Sanskritized artificially and literally to 'varsh-gaanth' (though afaik no one ever actually uses it in colloquial speech). Can the bark be stripped off a sal tree and bent to tie a knot on itself? Maybe it indicates matrimony or something.


----------



## greatbear

hindiurdu said:


> 'gireh' (that pronunciation feels more natural to me) usually just means a 'knot' in HU. Definitely not saalgirah because she'd just have said that then. BTW also interesting how this has been Sanskritized artificially and literally to 'varsh-gaanth' (though afaik no one ever actually uses it in colloquial speech). Can the bark be stripped off a sal tree and bent to tie a knot on itself? Maybe it indicates matrimony or something.



Well, in fact, to me both "saalgireh" and "varshgaaNTh" are not that much in colloquial speech and both are a mouthful to me: the English words "anniversary" and "birthday" are much more common in my opinion, at least in urban areas. I have seen "varshgaaNTh" written on invitation cards, but rarely heard it. And, personally, even if it be a calque (which I didn't know), I like it better than "saalgireh" - just something about the sounds.

Thanks for reminding me of the meaning of "gireh": I just realized that I do know the lovely song "dil kii gireh khol do, chup naa baiTho koii geet gao".


----------

